# OMG is it supposed to smell this bad?!! RAW



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

So iv just started raw feeding and all going well..until this morning!!

I opened a bag of the chicken mince for their breakfast and OMG! I very nearly threw up!

I had put a few packs into a tupperware tub and put it out a couple days before, has it gone bad???

How far in advance do you take things out to defrost? An I presume you put stuff in the fridge to defrost?

Eugh...


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

That doesn't sound good! None of the minces I have used has ever smelt bad .... except the trip, now that stinks!


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't feed raw now, however, I did used to do for years. 

I used to defrost any raw meat the day before and serve the next day. Some of the raw meat does smell, but from what your describe it sounds like it may have gone off.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ut Oh. They ate it  I feel awful now 
Ill throw the other 2 packs and start again, deforesting a days worth at a time.
Stupid Stupid me


----------



## peds (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm certain that the dog won't mind the smell, and his gut won't either. Baldric's breakfast today was a big handful of chicken gizzards, reduced at the supermarket because they were the day before their date. They absolutely stink today, but they still won't kill him.

Given the choice, he'd probably let them sit at the bottom of a hole for another week to get nice and ripe.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Apart from trip*e* the meat you feed your dogs should smell like the meat you feed your family.

If there is an odour you might wash/rinse it and in an extreme situation immerse in boiling water for a minute to kill surface bacteria as it is the bacteria that causes the smell.

Defrost, and serve at room temperature so the meat smells 'interesting' to the dog, cold meat is often not appetising.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

kate_7590 said:


> Ut Oh. They ate it  I feel awful now
> Ill throw the other 2 packs and start again, deforesting a days worth at a time.
> Stupid Stupid me


Don't beat yourself up about it, try the rinse then wash in boiling water trick on the other packs. You are still giving better quality food than from any tin.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I defrosted a bulk pack of chicken mince and lamb mince so I could package them up into meals - they both stank. It's not that it's gone off. 

I usually put the food out to defrost the night before after they've had their dinner. So it's there from 5pm - 5pm the next day.. I don't put it in the fridge either.. it is in their bowls on a shelf in the pantry - but it is cool in there 'cos thats where the freezer is and there's no heating in there..


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

If meat is just a little pongy it's generally still fine to feed , but if it was REALLY stinky and slimey feeling or a manky grey/brown colour then probably best to chuck it  don't feel bad for feeding it though, i'm sure it won't do them any harm  animals in the wild eat old rotten flesh off long dead animals full of maggots n god knows what sometimes ! 
usually meat would be fine for a few days but i guess that particular meat was already past it's best before you defrosted it 

I just get out the next days meal and put it in the fridge after feeding them


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Ill just defrost a day at a times worth from now on in the fridge...dont want a repeat of this morning haha.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

agree with the others
no its not meant to smell that bad but it wont harm them either

My method of defrosting is that i get a couple of days worth out, some goes on the side to defrost for the next day and some in the fridge to defrost slower for the day after.



Vicki


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

The chicken n tripe mince that we use can honestly knock someone out I'm sure! lol.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

LOL  you have learned the hard way not to get it out too early. It doesn't take long to defrost and if ever it isn't defrosted you can still feed frozen - in fact I often give my guys a 1lb block of frozen mince to gnaw on especially in the summer and they love it. If I forget to take pig tails or carcasses out again they have them frozen, it doesn't harm them. 

I take my rations out the night before and leave them in large tupperware boxes on the kennel overnight in winter, in summer they are kept in the garage til I use them next day.

The only meat that should really smell is tripe and that's just normal!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

When the dogs get fed at 5pm, I go out to the freezer and take out both breakfast and tea for the following day. They are left to defrost at room temperature in the kitchen window. Once they've had breakfast the remaining meals are either left in the kitchen window or put in the fridge, depending on how warm it is outside.

Flynn had turkey necks last night and tonight and they stunk revolting, even worse than normal. I figured they had gone off a little (as they even smell in the freezer still frozen) but I fed them anyway and he's been fine.

If the meat is a little 'ripe' then I still feed it but if it's obviously discoloured and stinks to high heaven then I dont.


----------



## Jacquelinemary (Mar 5, 2011)

I feed free flow chicken mince to the cat as well as wings and small bones, sometimes the dog will have some freeflow mince as well as her bones and her k9natural. 
We portion the freeflow mince out in the morning and defrost outside covered with clingfilm, once defrosted it goes in the fridge ( just like we would if we were defrosting frozen meat for our own consumption ). It then comes out again to go to room temperature. IF its too warm and its left out too long then yes, it will smell horrible! and yes, its disgusting! especially if you feed the pets inside. It won't however harm them. The cat wouldn't touch it as cats will only eat fresh meat. A raw fed dog will happily handle germs on old meat, thats how dogs are made, high stomach acid dissolves bones and kills germs. This high stomach acid is compromised by feeding kibble which is why kibble fed dogs will sometimes 'pick up a bug' OR 'eat something that didn't agree with him/her' and end up with dodgy poos !


----------

